# New trailer for my Skid.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys, I am looking for a new trailer and want your opinion. Both of my Big GN's suck to pull around town, especially in the snow. I want a trailer (bumper pull or GN) to haul my S300, plow and snow bucket so the deck needs to be 20-22 feet. I also want to be able to unhook the trailer once I load/tiedown. I am thinking 2 7k axle's should be fine. What does everyone think?? 
Bumper pull or GN?
Which will pull better in the snow? GN or Bumper pull?
Deck over or fenders?
What brand does everyone like??
Thank you everyone.
Robert


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get a GN that dumps. Can be used to haul snow if needed.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

rob_cook2001;876622 said:


> Guys, I am looking for a new trailer and want your opinion. Both of my Big GN's suck to pull around town, especially in the snow. I want a trailer (bumper pull or GN) to haul my S300, plow and snow bucket so the deck needs to be 20-22 feet. I also want to be able to unhook the trailer once I load/tiedown. I am thinking 2 7k axle's should be fine. What does everyone think??
> Bumper pull or GN?
> Which will pull better in the snow? GN or Bumper pull?
> Deck over or fenders?
> ...


robert, if the big trailers suck to haul in snow you could get a smaller trailer and build a rack at the front to carry your attachments. Alot of asphalt companies around here have racks 3 high. i want to do that and possibly make the rack bolt on so i can remove it if i need to
good luck !!
steve


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

A gooseneck fender trailer will handle the best in the snow.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

what class license do you have and will you be towing this trailer with the 09 F-350?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I would go for the best bumper pull you can get ( bumper pull makes me think of a horse trailer !!! ) for that size machine. While the GN. might tow better I always have my bed full of stuff in the winter. I like the idea of keeping it on a low profile trailer as opposed to the deck over. As long as you get a long trailer which it sounds like you need it will tow nice. I would stay away from a dump trailer personally. I haul my skid in our dump trailer most of the time and it weighs a couple thousand pounds more than our standard trailer. No need to be pulling extra weight through the snow, your machine is heavy enough on it's own! Any quality heavy duty trailer can be unhooked when it's loaded.

Just my $.02 , shaun


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

We run 1 of these its nice because its wide http://www.felling.com/trailers/drop-deck/wdseries/index.asp

And 3 of these http://www.felling.com/trailers/drop-deck/eseries/index.asp

I like the wide one better especial with the snow box on it

Ordering this one http://www.felling.com/trailers/hydraulicdump/sidedump/index.asp


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will be pulling it with the 09-350. I want to stay away from a dump trailer right now because they are pretty hard to load things on the side lol. I do like the one that has a deck as wide as the outside of the fenders. The only thing I ever have in the bed of my truck is my toolbox/transfer thank and a set of chains for my skid, that's about it.
Keep the ideas coming everyone.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I am currently using a bumper pull trailer (14,000# GVWR) to haul my 435 ZHS (12,000#), and A300 (8,000#). I chose this because I use the bed for tools and materials. I would prefer to pull a G/N simply because it's more manueverable, and safer/more stable to pull. Especially when you get to the upper limits of capacity. I would recommend a trailer with a minimum of 12K GVWR. Towmaster makes excellent trailers. Check out the T12 or T14 (12 & 14 tons). You can get it in G/N or B/P. You can order it from the factory with a deck over the G/N. I would recommend a 4' static deck with a 16" tilt. This allows you keep attachments trailered while loading or unloading. It has fenders which adds to the safety factor. The lower the load the better it wil handle (and it also makes loading/unloading easier). The downside to fenders is that it takes away some of the versatility of the trailer, but I think it's worth it. Notice the HD rims (solid-no spokes). They come with radial tires (low profile) which adds a lot of stability. I prefer the tilt decks over ramps. I find them to be more versatile in that I can load trench rollers and other objects that may not load over ramps. If you go with a tilt, be sure to have a small pale of sand with you in the winter. As the deck gets snow and ice on it, it gets a little harder to load stuff on it. If your S300 is chained up you should'nt have trouble. If not, you can throw a little sand on the deck and get instant traction. The B/P will be less expensive. If you decide to go with a B/P tilt you will need to be much more carefull with load placement. It's very important to get the load distributed correctly or trailer will start to "whip". This is caused by not having enough weight on the tongue. To much weight (up front) will strain the hitch mounts on your tow vehicle (and possibly break mounting bolts/welds). G/Ns do not have the same issues (or at least they are not nearly as sensitive to incorrect loading. Ramp trailers are much less prone to "whip". The B/P I own (mentioned above) is made by PJ Trailers. Not the best quality but the price was great (about $5K several yeras ago). They are made in Mexico yet it has held up fairly well. It has required some modifications for durability. I almost bought a Towmaster T14 tilt (w/4' static, 16" tilt, and a deck over the G/N). Price was little over $11K. I also own a Towmaster T50 (50,000# payload) for the bigger stuff I haul. I bought it new in '04 and have not had any trouble with it to date. It's been as durable as a rock. I hope this was helpfull. Let me know if I can be more assistance.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

rob_cook2001;877071 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will be pulling it with the 09-350. I want to stay away from a dump trailer right now because they are pretty hard to load things on the side lol. I do like the one that has a deck as wide as the outside of the fenders. The only thing I ever have in the bed of my truck is my toolbox/transfer thank and a set of chains for my skid, that's about it.
> Keep the ideas coming everyone.
> Robert


with it going to the outside of the fenders that gives you almost 2 feet wider witch is great if you have a bucket chained up there and the blade on the skid


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The towmasters look like a really nice trailer. The only thing i don't like is the "lip" around the edge of the deck. I can't seam to find a dealer, i can't believe they don't have links to there dealers on there website.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

rob_cook2001;876622 said:


> Guys, I am looking for a new trailer and want your opinion. Both of my Big GN's suck to pull around town, especially in the snow. I want a trailer (bumper pull or GN) to haul my S300, plow and snow bucket so the deck needs to be 20-22 feet. I also want to be able to unhook the trailer once I load/tiedown. I am thinking 2 7k axle's should be fine. What does everyone think??
> Bumper pull or GN?
> Which will pull better in the snow? GN or Bumper pull?
> Deck over or fenders?
> ...


I am a long way from you but if your interested I have a trailer for sale. A friend of mine is a dealer for the manufacturer and I buy trailers at his cost. This trailer was built new for me this year and only used 4 or 5 times. Since the mfg is 100 miles away he built this based on measurements of items not at his location. I bought a new Bobcat S250 with a Blizzard 8611SS and a 100" Snow Bucket. We missed by a little and the deck is a little short for the 8611SS on the S250 while keeping the bucket on the front stationary section. It all fits, its just not how I want it. If you back like some guys do its no problem at all. I choose to pull on only, as I pull this with a Pick-Up and it distributes the weight better on the trailer for tongue weight. The trailer is plenty heavy, its just that the Blizzard is real long and with the gigantic snow bucket staying on the nose, I need a couple more feet. If you use a Pusher Box or a Blade and a regular bucket this trailer is way more than long enough. Would be glad to give you exact measurements if interested. This trailer is a Cadillac for hauling equipment.

American Manufacturing-- Tag 22 Feet Tilt. 14,000# GVW. Black in color. Radial tires w/ Aluminum Wheels. Storage area under tilt deck in front. Adjustable hitch head, Pintle/Ball, Heavy Duty Jack, LED Lights, Stationary Deck is about 5 ft w/ Lip for bucket edge, Steel Diamond plate fenders and rear loading area, Fork Transporting rails under front area (forks slide in from side), Large D-Rings, Wood decking

This is a beautiful trailer that is like new. If I don't sell this I will use it till my new one is built or the mfg is gonna take it back and he will sell it. I will take 300 Dollars less than what I have in it. FIRM! I have 6619.00 in this trailer. You won't buy this anywhere for that price. You get what you pay for in trailers and this is way more trailer than what you need but thats how I like my stuff. Send me a PM if you are interested and serious. I will show you my invoice and hook you up with the mfg. to answer any questions. He is a great guy to work with and builds quality stuff.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

*Dealer network*

Yeah, you're right. Not sure why they don't have dealer links. I have (2) dealers nearby so locating one was not a problem. When I was purchasing the T50 I was working with a local dealer in the nearest town. He screwed up the deal so I called up Towmaster and said that I was not willing to deal with that particular dealer no matter what ( I explained why of course), but I still wanted to buy one of their trailers. At that time they were willing to sell direct to me but also pointed out that there was another dealer 40 miles South (in NM). I wanted to go with a dealer (est. a relationmship for parts etc.), so I went down and talked to them. Needless to say, they made the sale (and were cheaper to boot). If you are interested (even mildly) give them a call. These are quality trailers and as Dogdeboy said you get what you pay for. As I psoted before, I have a different trailer (for my smaller eqpt.) and it is not going to last as long as a Towmaster would. I have a freind/competitor, and one of my customers, that both bought one of these little Towmasters. I can tell already that these trailers will out last mine by at least double. To futher my point, I have not had to order a single part or pay for any repairs in five years (for my T50). These are good trailers. 
Not sure about the lip. I see what you are talking about. For me this would not be a problem. My 100" bucket, and my plow are both wider than my PJ trailer deck. I am still able to chain them down. I don' think the lip would be a problem for that either. If you had to, you could use a 2x4 to "level" the deck And top of the lip. I only think this would be a problem if you were hauling something that was wider than the deck, and would get damaged by the lip. Maybe they can make it without the lip (if it's a deal breaker). Again, give them a call. 
Good luck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

This is my favorite brand.

http://www.behnkeenterprises.com/


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got a 21 foot Ridgeline deckover trailer, 7 ton. I love the deck over because I can side load pallets and large attachments on it (snow pusher), bricks, sod, etc. its a pull, pintle type hitch. I've never owned a gooseneck yet. Someday maybe. Its my first ridgeline but it seems to be a very nice trailer, well built, and dealing with the people at manufacture is great. Nice guys and they walked me right through re wiring the light plug.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I personally would go with the fender style and a rack mounted up front to hold the bucket on top and the snow blade can slide in under still being attached to the skid steer. This allows you to have a shorter trailer for better mobility in tight areas. As for Gn, the bumper pull is harder to turn and back up but if you want to put a snowblower, toolbox, gas cans, salt spreader, and bags of salt then you might want to go with the bumper pull. More bed space and you have more room to put the tailgate down.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we have a 7 ton 22' deckover I bought so I could load pallets on and I could roll logs off easier when I haul for my tree guy. It's nice to have the full 8' width most times too. It does put the load up high and I'm not sure thats something I would want to drive around in snow with. I'd love to get a little 6 ton car/skid style trailer that would be lighter, shorter and lower to the ground too.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I am back to looking. The towmaster T14 would be about perfect with a 20ft deck but the dealer called me back and I about died lol. A basic t14, 20ft deck and the only extra option would be a locking chainbox they want $8600, for 8600 I can buy a very nice 27+5 tandem dual Gn and have money left.
Robert


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://camsuperline.com/Trailers/Construction/10.php


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;885678 said:


> http://camsuperline.com/Trailers/Construction/10.php


Nice looking trailers.

I like how the GVWR is higher than the axle ratings.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Felling trailers look pretty good, I will try to get a price on one tomorrow.
I was able to see a towmaster 16k trailer in person today at the bobcat dealer and DAMN that is one nice trailer. I just can justify spending 12,800 for a 23 ft Gn with fenders.
Robert


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cretebaby;885707 said:


> Nice looking trailers.
> 
> I like how the GVWR is higher than the axle ratings.


never understood that myself but never the less they are nice trailers.....


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2121632&dlr=1

quick paint and tires could be a sweeet trailer for the money.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;886025 said:


> never understood that myself


What part?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

why the trailers are 1800 GVW more than the axles but I guess there counting on weight being on the truck?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;886689 said:


> why the trailers are 1800 GVW more than the axles but I guess there counting on weight being on the truck?


Exactly

And IMO that is the way they should be. Otherwise you can't even load the trailer to GVWR without going over the GAWR.

In this case they are allowing for up to 15% tongue weight.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

I just keep buying more machines so I don't have to tow during the storm. You can buy a heck of a used machine for $12K instead of a new trailer. 
But if I have to tow during a storm I love my 15.4k 21' PJ tilt deck, quick and easy loading and unloading, runs about $5500 new.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cretebaby;886694 said:


> Exactly
> 
> And IMO that is the way they should be. Otherwise you can't even load the trailer to GVWR without going over the GAWR.
> 
> In this case they are allowing for up to 15% tongue weight.


I don't get it? my trailer has two 7K axles on it. and its rated at 14K it weights around 4 so that means I can put 10 on it from my understanding.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;886732 said:


> I don't get it? my trailer has two 7K axles on it. and its rated at 14K it weights around 4 so that means I can put 10 on it from my understanding.


If the manufactuer of your trailer would have uprated the GVWR to include a 15% tongue load the GVWR would be 16,100. Increasing your payload by 2100#.


----------

